# What happened to the snow prediction on powderbuzz



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

It's back up now. Snow-forecast.com had changed their site and the previous images no longer worked. The new one takes a while to load and requires javascript. Hopefully it works for you. You can also access the maps at: http://www.snow-forecast.com/


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I just went out and checked it out. I liked the old one, but the new one is way better. Thanks whoever put that up.


----------



## trundog (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone want to convert the centimeters to inches for me? j/k


----------



## parttimer (May 5, 2004)

2.54 cm per inch or 30.48 cm per foot is the conversion 

chris


----------

